# One way to make a segmented bowl



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

I laid out a 22" circle and divided it into 32 parts @ 11.25 degrees each. This is a one-time thing and can be used for many different bowls. For giggles I made a trammel from 1/4 SS tube and fittings.

View attachment 66383


View attachment 66384


Using a little trig I laid out 11.25 degrees on the TS. After a few tries I finally got it right. Then I locked the mitre guage tight and haven't moved it in a few years.


View attachment 66385


View attachment 66386


I cut 16 pieces for each layer of the bowl and then 16 more narrow strips to go between them. Glue up is the boring part. After dress-up on the belt sander I centered the layer on the graph and transferred the marks from the graph to the center of each segment to help line it up later. The closer you get this part, the less wobble you'll have on the lathe.

View attachment 66388


View attachment 66389


View attachment 66390


View attachment 66391


The rest is academic. This particular bowl was so deep I had to make a longer tool rest to reach the bottom.

View attachment 66392


View attachment 66393


View attachment 66394


View attachment 66395


View attachment 66396


View attachment 66397


These are 3 of my latest efforts. Purple Heart and Red Oak. Someday I'm going to try some of phipps (?) style.:notworthy: Although I am not worthy. Durdy Olman


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Those are some cool looking bowls. I would love to see the other pics as well.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

They look nice. I like the fact that they are not all the same size segments


----------



## SGalley (May 12, 2013)

durdyolman said:


> I laid out a 22" circle and divided it into 32 parts @ 11.25 degrees each. This is a one-time thing and can be used for many different bowls. For giggles I made a trammel from 1/4 SS tube and fittings.
> 
> Using a little trig I laid out 11.25 degrees on the TS. After a few tries I finally got it right. Then I locked the mitre guage tight and haven't moved it in a few years.
> 
> ...


Do you have a live center cone and a chuck with cole jaws?


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Cannot view your attachments. Will not open.


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

SGalley said:


> Do you have a live center cone and a chuck with cole jaws?


Yes I do, Mr Galley. Fill me in.


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Lilty said:


> Cannot view your attachments. Will not open.


I had some trouble viewing the pics also. May have been a glitch by google. I'll try it again here.

https://picasaweb.google.com/Jimmy1943/LargeBowl?authkey=Gv1sRgCLT39szdsYjlRQ#

(It's a little slow this a.m. but it worked) Jimmy


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

There shouldn't have been any attachments in the original post. Only a link to a website. Don't understand all I know about that. Here's the SAME link as my prior post. Jimmy

https://picasaweb.google.com/Jimmy1943/LargeBowl?authkey=Gv1sRgCLT39szdsYjlRQ#


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

thank you for posting that series of very descriptive pictures. that helps put it all into perspective. it must be difficult to keep all the rings lined up during glue up. again, very nice


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

guglipm63 said:


> thank you for posting that series of very descriptive pictures. that helps put it all into perspective. it must be difficult to keep all the rings lined up during glue up. again, very nice


Ditto on the thanks - that's a great step-by-step :thumbsup:


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi the step by step great. I know you did not ask for c/c, please take this as constructive, the shapes are not that wonderful after all the work that went into making the pieces. When you get the shapes right there will be no stopping you as you are talented and will develop into a very fine turner of segmented work. Regards Tamboeti. Not worthy you say I say B S. Please do not sell yourself short


----------



## SGalley (May 12, 2013)

durdyolman said:


> Yes I do, Mr Galley. Fill me in.


Never mind. I like your bowls, they look nice


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Tambotie said:


> Hi the step by step great. I know you did not ask for c/c, please take this as constructive, the shapes are not that wonderful after all the work that went into making the pieces. When you get the shapes right there will be no stopping you as you are talented and will develop into a very fine turner of segmented work. Regards Tamboeti. Not worthy you say I say B S. Please do not sell yourself short


Tam, I try to make a variety of shapes and sizes, most of which are supposed to be functional rather then decorative. (Bread plate, fruit bowl, etc) But you are absolutely right about the shapes. Maybe as (or if) I learn more about it things will look better. There's quite a bit of engineering going into the sizing. (A segment 1" long (x16) will give you a 5"+ ring. Every increase of 1/8" in length will add about 5/8" to the diameter of the ring.) Depending on the height x diameter ratio the width of the segment will vary. I've made a chart for guesstimating the size of segments for bowls up to 12" dia and 8" high. .:confused1:


----------

